
Object detection and pose estimation using Center Point Detection - manneshiva
https://github.com/xingyizhou/CenterNet
======
manneshiva
Highlights of this technique:

Simple: One-sentence method summary: use keypoint detection technic to detect
the bounding box center point and regress to all other object properties like
bounding box size, 3d information, and pose.

Versatile: The same framework works for object detection, 3d bounding box
estimation, and multi-person pose estimation with minor modification.

Fast: The whole process in a single network feedforward. No NMS post
processing is needed. Our DLA-34 model runs at 52 FPS with 37.4 COCO AP.

Strong: Our best single model achieves 45.1AP on COCO test-dev.

Easy to use: We provide user friendly testing API and webcam demos.

